# TO20 battery problem



## Andy50 (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi: I'm new here. I used to be a member of the Yahoo Fergie forum, but I haven't been there in several years and it apparently no longer exists. I have a T020 that I bought in 1977, it has the stock 6 volt system.

I keep it on a battery maintainer all the time when not running. I put a new battery in it last year but it is weak lately every time I try to start it. 

When I removed the negative cable there was a slight spark so I put a VM between the terminal and post and there was about 2.5 volts running between them. I talked to my buddy on the phone and he said it could be the regulator. He is fully capable of diagnosing and fixing whatever is wrong, and I would have him do that but he is out of town for a while.

I removed the regulator and took the cover off, everything is nice and shiny inside, but that's about where my knowledge ends on this.

Any info on what/where to check? TIA.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Andy,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

You can check the regulator to see that none of the contacts are fused/stuck together, allowing current to drain thru the circuitry. Or, you can disconnect the wires to the generator to see if the drainage stops.


----------



## Andy50 (Sep 2, 2016)

Heh, two months later and I got it resolved. My buddy (finally) came over today and he found that an accessory switch that used to run a rear light had a direct short.

So we decide to check and make sure the charging system was working okay, and we find that it isn't charging at all. He said he could rebuild it, but it might not be worth the time (I would pay him), it might be better money-wise to just buy a rebuilt generator. 

So I look at several sites online and it seems they are no longer available. All I found was alternator conversion kits. Prices weren't really that bad -- around $90 -- but I don't really want to do any more work than necessary. I've gotten burned out and very lazy in my old age.

Am I right, that rebuilt generators for the TO20 are no longer available? TIA.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Andy,

You can find a new generator for your TO20 on ebay, but you probably need a regulator as well. If you can find a Massey Ferguson dealer, they should be able to help you out.

The better way to go is an alternator conversion kit. Fairly simple to install.


----------

